# St Barts Forums > St Barts Trip Reports Forum >  >  December 30th

## H2O

image.jpg

image.jpg

image.jpg

image.jpg

image.jpg

image.jpg

image.jpg

image.jpg

image.jpg

image.jpg

----------


## KevinS

Nice photos. Always nice to see the landings, and to see the big boats.   I've apparently helped to pay for Excellence V, which is not in your photos, but is on the end of the quay closest to Le Select.  I don't think that will get me an invitation on board though...

----------


## amyb

I can't wait until my plane comes in...tingles galore.

----------


## H2O

> Nice photos. Always nice to see the landings, and to see the big boats.   I've apparently helped to pay for Excellence V, which is not in your photos, but is on the end of the quay closest to Le Select.  I don't think that will get me an invitation on board though...



It was still there this morning and it is big. image.jpgimage.jpg

----------


## Rosemary

I spy Ticonderoga, a beautiful Herreshoff designed sailboat, on the mornings.  Kevin, you might be surprised...  Many of the boats are very welcoming at holiday time.  So please get Kate and let's go!

----------


## KevinS

> It was still there this morning and it is big.



H2O, She's the longest on the quay.  Excellence V is within inches of the maximum size allowed on the quay. She is just over 60m, but not quite 61m. That 60-61m area may be a bit grey, and she has obviously taken advantage of it. 

Rosemary, only with you. You have more friends in that community than I do.

----------


## Bart -my real name-

Diggin' the photo journal.............keep 'em coming!

----------


## amyb

I have seen the beautiful Ticonderoga while strolling the quay. She is a beauty,  Rosemary.

----------


## tim

Beautiful photos of sea and air craft :thumb up:

----------


## GramChop

Great incoming shots, H2O!  And those boats...oh my!

----------


## stbartshopper

Excellence V can be yours for only $630,000 per week!

http://www.yachtcharterfleet.com/lux...cellence-v.htm

----------


## julianne

Love all the photos. Thanks!

----------


## T3

> Excellence V is within inches of the maximum size allowed on the quay. She is just over 60m, but not quite 61m. That 60-61m area may be a bit grey, and she has obviously taken advantage of it.




"Let’s face it, a lot of boats are big for big sake. Why did I need such a big bathroom or enormous bedroom? I have everything I want on _Excellence V_ and have not sacrificed any comfort or amenities whatsoever."

(Herb downsized from his earlier boats)
Read more here.

----------


## KevinS

Nice article, very informative.  Thanks.

----------


## cec1

Reading the article that you posted, T3, was very interesting.  I've never imagined -- or desired -- a yacht, but I'll say that the description of Excellence V makes it sound like its opulence is tastefully conceived and executed.  I particularly found it charming that "[t]he focal painting in the main salon/dining area is a painting [the owner]  commissioned many years ago in St. Barts: It is a scene of young people  dancing on Shell Beach."  The ship also is a beauty at the quay.

----------

